
Ask HN: Perks at Amazon US - cvs268
What are the employee perks at AMAZON US? A friend got invited for a day of on-site interviews. Anything she should negotiate upfront?
======
ceor4
Well she already gets one of the best perks: queue-free bathrooms. Most of the
new Amazon buildings are built with much less bathrooms to save floor space,
but still have 50/50 womans/men bathrooms despite the huge gender bias.

Other perks include bread toasters if you're a SDE, ping-pong tables if you're
in things like legal, and if you're unfortunate enough to deal with oracle
there may even be snacks offered (only in a restricted area, obviously).

Your friend should negotiate very hard on salary, and perhaps even more
importantly the level (assuming she's not straight from college). Most
developers don't care much about titles and don't care if they're coming in as
a SDE 1, 2 or 3 but Amazon makes a big deal about it. Being an SDE 1 will mean
you can get shafted on everything from worse hardware specs (wtf?) and less
hardware (e.g. SDE1's need to buy their own extra external monitors if they
want one) and there's a lot less opportunities and discression until you get
promoted which can be difficult

~~~
cvs268
Hmmmm... So the designation/title matters in the long run. Understood, Thank
You! :)

BTW, i think it is one of these positions she is being interviewed for...

[https://us-amazon.icims.com/jobs/445219/sr.-industrial-engin...](https://us-
amazon.icims.com/jobs/445219/sr.-industrial-engineer/job)

[https://us-amazon.icims.com/jobs/442313/operations-industria...](https://us-
amazon.icims.com/jobs/442313/operations-industrial-engineer/job)

Any personal experiences specific to these locations/jobs? I checked out these
Amazon jobs on Glassdoor but found only salary ranges, but no review comments.

Are there women in this field? Any unwritten expectations at the job she needs
to be aware of?...

